# Islanders/Serious Tackle



## gater (May 25, 2004)

I am posting for Chris to let everyone know that his new store 
*"Serious Tackle"* is now open in it's new location at the Outlet Mall in LaMarque.

Serious Tackle specializes in Offshore Tackle, Inshore Tackle, Custom Rods, Reel Repair, and Rod Repair. Serious Tackle has an extensive line of offshore and inshore tackle with the same great customer service.

Stop by and check out the Strike Pro lure section, the largest selection of Strike Pro lures in the Country in both offshore and inshore baits. The design, detail, and durability of these baits are second to none. For you inshore tournament fishermen/women be sure and ask about the new "Hunchback" wake bait, it's a Redfish killer.

Stop by and say hello, Chris would love to see his old friends and customers. Store hours are Monday-Saturday, 9am-5pm

Serious Tackle is located at the Outlet Mall, 14065 Gulf freeway @ Delaney Road in La Marque, Tx. For those heading south from Houston it is exit 13. Serious Tackle is located two doors down from the Texas parks & Wildlife Department. You may also call 409-457-9526 and I think the local number is 409-935-1126. Gater


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That's good news. Chris is good people.


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Good to hear Chris is back in business! We will miss him here on the island but understand after what he went through to try and stay open here and then the storm hit right when he was about to open up here again.
Good luck to you Chris and I will come see you soon.
Ron


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I was wondering what he was going to do after Ike. Good to hear he's back in business. Best of luck Chris!


----------

